# Mason Bee Lure ?



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I know of no lures effective for masons.

The best way to establish a colony is to start with a good number starter (purchased) tubes (ten or more) and provide them with the basics of what they need. A close food source, water, mud, and a home. Masons only go about 200 yards out from their home. (I'm not sure the exact distance, but I know it's short) So unless you have masons in your area already, or provide a starter colony of bought tubes, you may never see masons take up residence in tubes provided by a homeowner.

And even if you do start with purchased tubes, the masons are known to abandon locations they find unsuitable. Like honeybees, masons do require some knowledge and it may be best to buy a book on masons. Brian Griffin's "The Orchard Mason Bee" (ISBN 9-9635841-1-1) is one of many books on the subject.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I gave my friend a block today, hes going to put it in his big orchard. If they dont find it this year, I'll move it into my garden, ive got maybe 2000 holes in blocks and most are being worked right now.

Its alot of masons for my 9 fruit trees, and 9 blueberry bushes , but they do get pollinated

Bjorn,, I got several of your honeybee lures, I have them out in 4 different locations and gave 10 away at the last bee meeting. Thanks again, they look good. ( its only 45 here so they havent done anything yet)


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

They love blueberries, and do a nice job pollinating them.


----------

